# Help



## whisk (Dec 12, 2001)

I will be attending the Orlando Culinary Academy in July when it 
opens, I am on the first list of students. Is there a text book I can get that 
will give me a head start?


:bounce:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Whisk,
You might want to post your question in the Culinary Students forum to get a specific suggestion for that school. You might get an answer more closely related to what you are looking for there. In general, The Pro. Chef is often recommended for entering culinary students. On Cooking is also a great book for technique and foundation studies. Best of luck in school!


----------



## flash (Dec 7, 2001)

....I recommend The Professional Chef . It will serve you in the begining, middle and end. Pretty good price there at Amazon too!! Combined with Larousse--which I see they are pairing with TPC 7th edition--you will be invinceable.

good luck at the OCA 

flash


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk Whisk!



What don't you ask your school for their book list? You could get your school books early and start reading.


You can't go wrong with The larousse Gastronomique. Sure it has lots of recipes but it's an invaluable reference tool, a history book and so much more.


----------

